# Wild camping spots scottish borders



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

Off to Eyemouth, St Abbs area and beyond up towards North Berwick on Sunday for a few days. There are a few CL's but I wondered if anybody knew of any good wild camping spots hopefully near the sea.

Thanks


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Slightly further on from North Berwick is Aberlady and just outside on the North Berwick road is a nature reserve. We,ve stayed in the shore side car park a couple of times and it's very nice.
Also in the borders is the border crossing point on the A68 atCarter Bar. Two very nice laybyes, one on each side of the road and served by a burgur bar on summer mornings.


Bob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Bob

I just google earthed Aberlady and I think I found the spot your talking about. Looks ok. If you move further up the road to Gullane on the sea front there appears to be another large car park type area, might also be worth a look. I know about Carter Bar, well the burger van anyway! Thanks for the tips.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Scottish Borders is brill for wild camping, take the road from Moffat to Selkirk, grey mares tail, St mary's loch to mention but two, but don't overcrowd them.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64098-.html chance to vote

Kev.


----------

